
How to implement a basic ActivityPub server - daveid
https://blog.joinmastodon.org/2018/06/how-to-implement-a-basic-activitypub-server/
======
nightpool
Happy to answer any questions about AP if people have them, I think it's a
really elegant protocol and am really excited about the amount of new projects
that are thinking about using it (most notably two instagram-likes in
development, and a proposal for federating issues and pull requests for git
servers)

~~~
anchpop
I think AP is super cool, what are those instagram-likes?

